# 15 and 16 yr old now 32 and 31 yr old



## tlfblc (May 1, 2011)

so it been almost 16 yrs, a 15 yr old daughter a 12 yr old son and alot of baggage later. question is now what?

husband coaches, wife cooks, daughter gets good grades, son wrestles, everything is just like its supposed to be,question is why isn't it enough?

not fighting, rarely argue, sex atleast 3-5 times a week, she love me and i love her, question is, is this so called love just habit.

our only similarities are, children, loyalty, 

our biggest differences are, communication, values, 

question is what r we doing?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe your expectations were to high.

sounds like you got a pretty good thing going!

be proactive and add a little spice....take her out on a date....tell her how much you apreiciate her.


are you bragging or complaining?

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth be happy you have what you have and build on it.

your one lucky SOB


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

You just sound bored. Do something different to make your lives less routine.


----------



## tlfblc (May 1, 2011)

guess what i'm saying is that a 16 yr old can change alot over 16 yrs, what if the 15 yr old won't change also.
you r right about routine but we made it this far trust me we r trying, the problem is the doing something different, we agree on nothing, all the way down to kissing or amount of alone time we spend... its like two differnt worlds apart, and one just won't move a little closer


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

tlfblc said:


> so it been almost 16 yrs, a 15 yr old daughter a 12 yr old son and alot of baggage later. question is now what?
> 
> husband coaches, wife cooks, daughter gets good grades, son wrestles, everything is just like its supposed to be,question is why isn't it enough?
> 
> ...


90% of the men here would worship the ground you walk on for this alone!!!

I've been married for almost 12 years, and the only time i think i had sex that many times was our honeymoon, and even that was pushing it.

I agree it sounds like you are in a rut. THings have probably been so "patterned" ... you feel like this lifestyle is too "vanilla." Change some things up and you will be fine.


----------

